# Vlad! I hardly knew you.



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG I just found him dead ... don't know what or how or why :-(

I only had him for a month. Hardly enough to know him. He was a sweet little boy ... had the most beautiful colours too. His tail had darkened to royal blue and his body remained white. 

Rest In Peace baby. You were loved. And you will be missed.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. He was gorgeous. =( RIP, Vlad.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sorry fleet, sorry if this brings up some painful memories, but didn't you just have another one pass? If they are in the same tank it might be something to look into. However I could be thinking of one of the older threads.

On a more empathetic note:
He really was a beautiful CT, may he rest in piece. I hope your heart heals quickly.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm really sorry fleetfish.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Vlad was beautiful Fleetfish, I'm sorry you lost him so early, I'm sure he'll be missing you wherever he is. Rest in Peace Vlad.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP Vlad... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Shimizoki said:


> I'm sorry fleet, sorry if this brings up some painful memories, but didn't you just have another one pass? If they are in the same tank it might be something to look into. However I could be thinking of one of the older threads.
> 
> On a more empathetic note:
> He really was a beautiful CT, may he rest in piece. I hope your heart heals quickly.


It's okay Shim. No, he had a 2.5 to himself but I've had a rough time with my old sorority females, two of which have died within the last few weeks. 

Thank you everyone for your kind words


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry fleetfish.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. :'(

Whats a fleet fish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Vlad. He was gorgeous.


----------



## nunuchan (Nov 6, 2010)

What a beautiful crowntail! Rest in peace, Vlad. My heart goes out to you.


----------

